# White Residue On Wood After



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Sup ladies and gents,

Whenever I do a water change for the first 24-48 hrs there is a white residue that appears on my driftwood, then it goes away. I cut my water with RO water; about 8 parts tap water and 1 part RO to keep the KH above 3 degrees.

PH 7.2 KH 3 GH 8 Ammo 0 Nitrite 0 Nitrate 5-10 ppm

Anyone have this happen to them?


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

Soul Assassin said:


> Sup ladies and gents,
> 
> Whenever I do a water change for the first 24-48 hrs there is a white residue that appears on my driftwood, then it goes away. I cut my water with RO water; about 8 parts tap water and 1 part RO to keep the KH above 3 degrees.
> 
> ...


I had this happen too. I just waited it out and eventually there was no more. Took about 3 months to go away completely though. I think it's normal with new driftwood...I've read about a lot of people having similar problems.


----------

